# 3 months puppy back legs problem



## Niaz

I have three months puppy from some days i feel that puppy is walking wobbly from back legs what I should do.please guide me.


----------



## cloudpump

Define wobbly. Shepherds are not like some popular breeds. They aren't born with muscle, they have to build it. Walking, running, playing will build that.


----------



## Niaz

If u watch video on YouTube ( gsd puppy sam ) then u come to know that have which wobbly.


----------



## carlock

Post a link to the video, or embed it.


----------



## Niaz

https://youtu.be/oPwdbq8H33I


----------



## Niaz

That is a link which i was taking about please chrck and advice me.


Niaz said:


> https://youtu.be/oPwdbq8H33I


----------



## Niaz

Please watch this video and tell me that it is normal or need to do something.


----------



## Niaz

Niaz said:


> I have three months puppy from some days i feel that puppy is walking wobbly from back legs what I should do.please guide me.





cloudpump said:


> Define wobbly. Shepherds are not like some popular breeds. They aren't born with muscle, they have to build it. Walking, running, playing will build that.


Please check this video below which i post.


----------



## Castlemaid

Hi Niaz - I watched the video and it looks like a normal, long-legged, loose-jointed puppy to me. Nothing to worry about. He is growing in spurts, and at different rates, so being uncoordinated and awkward is pretty common at this age, and will go away. 

He looks to be in good shape, and in good weight - keep him lean with regular exercise and he will be fine. His back legs will get stronger as he matures.


----------



## annabirdie

My dog was the same at that age! He is just growing into those legs I think.


----------



## Julian G

Looks normal to me, and please get him a harness. Pulling on a leash is bad for their throats at this age. He could develop problems later.


----------



## Castlemaid

From this video the pup isn't pulling so hard that the collar would cause a problem.


----------



## Niaz

Castlemaid said:


> Hi Niaz - I watched the video and it looks like a normal, long-legged, loose-jointed puppy to me. Nothing to worry about. He is growing in spurts, and at different rates, so being uncoordinated and awkward is pretty common at this age, and will go away.
> 
> He looks to be in good shape, and in good weight - keep him lean with regular exercise and he will be fine. His back legs will get stronger as he matures.





annabirdie said:


> My dog was the same at that age! He is just growing into those legs I think.


There is another video of my dog please check and tell me.


----------



## Niaz

https://youtu.be/5IsUGpteW3w


----------



## wolfy dog

That does not look normal to me and I understand your concern. If in doubt I would take him to a specialist who knows the various GSD lines/types. Can you post his breeder's website?


----------



## Niaz

Julian G said:


> Looks normal to me, and please get him a harness. Pulling on a leash is bad for their throats at this age. He could develop problems later.


Please check the latest video which i share tell me is it right or not


----------



## Niaz

Please give me your views regarding this video about back legs its normal or not . https://youtu.be/xExSI4fKyHU


----------



## middleofnowhere

I think you are looking for trouble. He's having puppy legs - give him a few weeks.


----------



## Niaz

middleofnowhere said:


> I think you are looking for trouble. He's having puppy legs - give him a few weeks.


Its mean he is ok. Also he is growing very fast.


----------



## Niaz

wolfy dog said:


> That does not look normal to me and I understand your concern. If in doubt I would take him to a specialist who knows the various GSD lines/types. Can you post his breeder's website?


I shared another video of my puppy please check.


----------



## Niaz

Please some body give advice regarding back legs of my pup


----------



## carmspack

that puppy is COW HOCKED -- loose ligament , pasterns a little long and loose 

it is conformation problem --- he needs to strengthen -- that uneven soft earth , looks like a plowed field , will be good for him. 

you do have him at correct weight


----------



## carmspack

cow hocks mature dog
https://pedigreedogsexposed.blogspot...ock-hocks.html 

the wobble and the knit-and-purl movement in the rear are a result of conformation - loose ligaments and proportions of length

not unusual in west German show lines --- it is not correct -- but common nonetheless
copied "Ranking Faults
The survey also included a list of German Shepherd Dog faults taken directly or derived from the standard. The breeder-judges ranked them from most serious to least. They are listed below in sequence by the average rank, with 1 being the most serious.
1. Lack of confidence
2. Unlevel topline when moving
3. Cow-hocked rear when moving
4. Long loin
5. Coat of washed-out colors, blues, or livers
6. Overshot
7. Refined head
8. Prosternum not showing ahead of the shoulder in 
9. Ribs flat, not well-sprung
10. Long metatarsus (hock)
11. Tail does not reach hock joint
12. Missing premolars
13. Short neck
14. Topline of muzzle not parallel to the topline of the skull
15. Ears out of proportion to head
16. Soft coat
Every survey placed “Lack of confidence” (1st) at the top or in the first quartile. Next greatest agreement, with a sixty percent majority, was on “Soft coat” (16th), followed closely by “Unlevel topline when moving” (2nd). The smallest majority concurred on “Topline of muzzle not parallel to the topline of the skull” (14th).
Half of the surveys put “Cow-hocked rear when moving” (3rd) near the top, but eleven had it in the second quartile. Almost as many had “Long loin” (4th) quite important


THE ILLUSTRATED STANDARD OF THE GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG 



Carmen

**********

Carmspack


----------

